# free baby burl to a carver



## davduckman2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

heres a small burl I found while shed hunting yesterday. sorta looks like a big dog turd don't know what tree it came from the tree was long dead and tip over in a pond this was by the rotten rootball seems very solid / dry and kinda heavy for its size.slice a sliver of the side looks interesting free to a carver on here can have it if he post that he has carver tools and has to show what he makes when its done. just pay shipping. 6 inch long 8 around at its widest duck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Mar 29, 2014)

Define carver.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hmmm...I could carve pistol grips outa it. 

kiddin ya....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2014)

My name is Kevin Carver.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 29, 2014)

You are right Duckman, it looks like a dog turd. Watch out for the guy that posted just before me, he is trying to hard.

Ray


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

lol you know what jed clampit used to do a whitler


----------



## Sprung (Apr 17, 2014)

Hmm, I thought something in the box I got from Duck today looked familiar! This baby burl now has a home here in MN! Thanks, Duck! 

I gotta say, from the couple minutes I had to quick unpack the box (it's cold in my garage this morning - we got snow and ice last night and it's cold here today), I gotta say, the grain on this small piece is absurd! I'm gonna have to sit on it for a while and figure out the best use for it with minimal waste - don't want to waste swirly grain patterns this good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 17, 2014)

lol just show us the end product I would like to see its inerds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 17, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol just show us the end product I would like to see its inerds



Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

